# Import



## wow zockerchen (30. September 2008)

hi,



ich bin hier neu und will fragen wie ich die chara importiren kann???

ich hab ich hab immer ... import , laden und es passiert nichts!!!!! ich will den endlich auch mal spielen können!!

könnte mir jemand helfen????


----------

